# Big cockapoo,grooming,training



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

My cockapoo molly is only 4 months(16 weeks)and she is already 13lbs(6kg)
we are not overfeeding her and she is already quite tall.She has large paws (large pads) and has rather long legs.

Grooming: Molly has a healthy long coat and her nails are healthy.her coat is thick and never matted as we groom her daily.She seems to get lots of twigs and things stuck to her fur.they come out very easily but it happens on most walks.She doesn't seem to notice the things on her but I was wondering if we should gve her a little trim as the breeder got her used to it.

Training: Molly is very intellegent and she knows lots of commands like stay.she rushes up to people and either rolls on her tummy or jumps up.I calm her down before she meets anybody but she still tugs on the lead to get to them.

Please offer some useful tips.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mabels 15 weeks ... and all sounds familiar not sure how much she weighs she was 4.2kg at 12 week injection .. but boy can she eat shee really greedy or hungry !!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Grooming: Flo's coat is kept long and shaggy. She often comes home with seeds/burrs attached which are easily removed by going over her with a ball end slicker brush. Maybe just get her legs and belly trimmed back as that is where they tend to pick up twigs/burrs/seeds and other stuff.

Training: Flo is taking lots of work to stop her enthusiastically greeting dogs and people on walks as she is such a friendly dog. Try this: When you walk take some delicious treats and when you see a person with or without a dog approaching ask your dog to sit, hold the treat up near your chest/chin and ask to her to watch you. Get her to focus on you until person/dog passes then treat her and tell her how good she is. If you stop to talk to someone drop treats in the ground while you are talking to distract your dog from jumping up and slowly increase the time between each treat dropped. If you are happy for your dog to greet another dog but want some control keep your dog on a short lead, ask your dog to sit and don't give her permission to greet the other dog until she is sitting and calm.

This is all very well but I often find that other people need more training than my dog. Sometimes when I'm trying to train her they rush up to her gushing 'I love dogs, I don't mind if she jumps up' which doesn't help - so I often shout 'I'm trying to train my dog not to jump up so can you ignore her please' as I see them approach. I think at this stage half the population of my village think I'm a miserable, dog control freak. But hey, I don't mind as long as my dog winds up well trained and a pleasure to be around


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle (Jan 3, 2011)

embee said:


> Grooming: Flo's coat is kept long and shaggy. She often comes home with seeds/burrs attached which are easily removed by going over her with a ball end slicker brush. Maybe just get her legs and belly trimmed back as that is where they tend to pick up twigs/burrs/seeds and other stuff.
> 
> Training: Flo is taking lots of work to stop her enthusiastically greeting dogs and people on walks as she is such a friendly dog. Try this: When you walk take some delicious treats and when you see a person with or without a dog approaching ask your dog to sit, hold the treat up near your chest/chin and ask to her to watch you. Get her to focus on you until person/dog passes then treat her and tell her how good she is. If you stop to talk to someone drop treats in the ground while you are talking to distract your dog from jumping up and slowly increase the time between each treat dropped. If you are happy for your dog to greet another dog but want some control keep your dog on a short lead, ask your dog to sit and don't give her permission to greet the other dog until she is sitting and calm.
> 
> This is all very well but I often find that other people need more training than my dog. Sometimes when I'm trying to train her they rush up to her gushing 'I love dogs, I don't mind if she jumps up' which doesn't help - so I often shout 'I'm trying to train my dog not to jump up so can you ignore her please' as I see them approach. I think at this stage half the population of my village think I'm a miserable, dog control freak. But hey, I don't mind as long as my dog winds up well trained and a pleasure to be around


My dog looks just like Flo!I will send some pics


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

mollydoodlespoodle said:


> My dog looks just like Flo!I will send some pics


Wow - will look out for them. Here's recent pics of Flo


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Flo is gorgeous. 
I would agree with Mandy's tip about training. I walk Dylan off lead all the time and the first thing I did was to teach him to walk at heel by holding a treat in that position. Every time I saw someone approaching I got a treat out and called him to heel and walked him past them at heel so he had no contact with them at all - they were all really impressed as he was only 3 months by the time he'd mastered that! As soon as we were past them, I'd give him the treat. That way he learned not to bother other people or jump up at them. I don't need to do that very often now - maybe if there are children or dogs I don't trust I still keep him away, but he became much calmer and more controlled once he got the message that he wasn't to rush up to people.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

that's a good idea about holding the treat like that in order to keep him away from other people/dogs. I will definitely have to try that


----------

